# Hello from Holland!



## BertS

Hello,

My name is Bert, I'm 24 years young. I've got a nice little house in the Netherlands where I live with my girl.

I've been active in the reptile scene for about 13 jrs now, and had a fair amount of species in the past. I'll add some pictures.

I don't like typing a lot so this is it :whistling2:

Hope my English isn't to bad :whip:

Some pics

_Morelia spilota bredli_









_Morelia spilota cheynei_









_Morelia spilota mcdowweli_









_Hemidactylus imbricatus_ or _Teratolepis fasciata_









_Pogona vitticeps_









Recently finished viv , I'll open a topic soon wich shows the build...


----------



## [email protected]

*Hello*

Hello there...: victory:and welcome to rfuk... :2thumb:
WOW.... i love your collection they are stunners...:gasp::gasp::gasp: 
Take care,

Jane


----------



## BertS

Thnx!


----------



## tanliaza

Hi & :welcome:
Gorgeous animals & love the viv :2thumb:


----------



## xvickyx

:welcome: to RFUK

Hope you enjoy the forum!

Vicky


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981

hello and :welcome: to rfuk. hope your time here is a happy one.


----------



## kellogg

:welcome:


----------



## alan1

back to the 60's with that viv 
very different, very nice - i like!

welcome, and enjoy your stay : victory:


----------



## bothrops

Welcome to the forum.

Love the designer viv! - Hurry up with the build thread.


You have some stunning carpets (esp. like the _M. s. bredli_) 

Please say hello to my sister and nieces as they live with you! (Well, Almere, but you're closer than I am!)

Cheers

Andy


----------



## BertS

Thnx for yhe nice welcome!




bothrops said:


> Love the designer viv! - Hurry up with the build thread.


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/586923-designer-retro-terrarium.html :2thumb:


----------



## simondeej

Welcome!!


----------



## HABU

Welcome!​


----------

